# Hymer B694 SL A Class



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

2007 Hymer B694 SL A Class Fiat Ducato 3.0 litre Multijet 160ps, 6 speed manual gearbox

I am thinking of buying the above motorhome.Having only ever had 2.8 jtd fiat engine can any one tell me re MPG or any pitfalls to look out for.

Also any pdf links that i may be able to download manual or vehicle specs
Thank you.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi Hogan

I can't compare with the 2,8s, my old Pilote had the Peugeot 2.5td, but the 3.0 unit in my Hymer 544 is a revelation compare with the Peugeot! Pulls superbly well (4 ton max), will cruise easily in 6th without the need to change down on most hills. It's actually an Iveco engine. We're getting around 27mpg, without trying too hard, very happy with it.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Got 2007 B654SL (4tons) with 3.0l manual engine. Previously had 2002 B544 (3.5tons) with 2.8jtd engine. The 3.0l engine is superb and a pleasure to drive with plenty of go in 5th and 6th gears. No more 5th gear problems or cambelt changes. Don't use cruise control much (only on motorways etc) as prefer to be driving under my very steady right foot. I get about 25mpg, similar to figure with the 2.8jtd. You need to be happy that there is no issues with the reverse judder as there were no Fiat modifications to this engine - unlike with the 2.3l, due to fiat claiming the there were no problems! Some people have had problems though. Before buying (privately) I tested the vehicle by reversing up a relatively steep slope with no issues. Had the B654 now just under 2years and very pleased.

David.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We changed from a 2.8JTD to a 3 litre multijet earlier this year.

No comparison from a performance standpoint, the 3 litre is a joy to drive with superb performance compared to the 2.8JTD. Economy is similar, slightly better if you drive sensibly, we get 26mpg solo and 24 towing without trying too hard.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply people thought i would give it a bump see if there is any more info out there.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't answer for 2007 model other than to repeat the advice re check for judder. However we had a 2008 B654 (3850) with 3.0l manual and it was terrific. Flew like a bird, confirm all comments in previous posts. An absolute joy. Got 25mpg. We now have a 2011 B694SL (4.5T) 3.0l comfortmatic and absolutely love it. Still getting 25mpg on journeys about 22mpg poddling about. Obviously a heavier motor than the 654 at 3850 but still pulls like a dream and a joy to drive. That includes mountain passes etc. 

Check the judder, reverse it up steep hill several times - that's what I did with our 2008 - and go for it!

Sal


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Hogan.
When you do get one, I presume you will also go for a new set of external screens.
On the newer shape Hymers,and some other makes, the door seal is fitted on the outside of the doors and if you fit screens as previous with a pocket going over the top corner, they can leak.
There is s thread below

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-133014-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132081.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=screen&start=30


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info, latest news
Daughter went to look at it today (with a long list from me to check )
said its like new so have put down a deposit.
Fly over to UK on Dec 6th to test drive and (fairly sure )subject to reverse judder buy.
Will keep you informed.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Saw Hymer today and had test drive all ok so should collect noon tomorrow


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Spent the first night in her last night freezing outside but toasty in.
Stand by I am getting together a list of questions for you good people.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

hogan said:


> Spent the first night in her last night freezing outside but toasty in.
> Stand by I am getting together a list of questions for you good people.


Glad to hear you enjoyed the first night - one of many to come!

We were in Blanes a couple of nights ago and it was freezing outside - zero degrees yesterday morning but with clear blue sky and brilliant sunshine- and we, too, were warm and toasty inside!

Sal


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Arrived home in Spain last night after 67 nights in the motorhome. After several visits to dealer to sort out some problems she behaved very well on the trip through France (only got snowed in once .) averaging 25 mpg hope this will improve. Put her in 6 th and only had to change down once on the trip over the Pyrenees 
Have done mod to running lights and fitted laminex now planning the next trip in October.


----------

